# DSTT/TTDS Skins



## bubbools (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, umm i was wondering if anyone knows hoe to create TTDS/DSTT skins. I have the Skin customizer but don't have a clue as to how to use it to create my own skins. >


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.ndsthemes.com/title/dstt

That site has skins for everything, and if you have any questions on how to make skins it would be better to ask there.


----------



## Gore (Jul 29, 2008)

Just edit the files to your liking, it's incredibly easy. 
I made my own when using DSTT, it was Oracle of Ages, moonlit grotto theme.
which I uploaded now in case anyone for some reason would want it.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TN653K18


----------



## Costello (Jul 29, 2008)

we've currently got 55 skins for the DSTT
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dlcategory=4


----------

